# Drunk Guy? ... lol



## Hal (Oct 17, 2009)

Lool he just doesnt want to give up


----------



## cc64 (Oct 17, 2009)

IMHO it's just acting and not very good at that either. 

CC


----------



## _taylor (Oct 17, 2009)

Hal @ Sat Oct 17 said:


> Lool he just doesnt want to give up



He gets an A for effort though :lol: The end is gold.



I don't think hes faking, IMO he looks to be on something much heavier than alcohol.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 17, 2009)

Ned,

This is me, just before I posted a censured joke here


----------



## cc64 (Oct 17, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Oct 17 said:


> Ned,
> 
> This is me, just before I posted a censured joke here




Guy Bacchüs :wink:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 17, 2009)

cc64 @ Sat Oct 17 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Sat Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned,
> ...



Hehe! o-[][]-o


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Oct 17, 2009)

Now this here, this is your beer commercial.

just another day at the federal reserve . . .


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Oct 17, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Oct 17 said:


> cc64 @ Sat Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Bacos @ Sat Oct 17 said:
> ...



School Angels. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 17, 2009)

You read it? Did you find it funny?


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Oct 17, 2009)

It was ok. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 17, 2009)

Joke deleted


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 17, 2009)

Guy, as moderator I'm getting complaints about your joke. If you could maybe not post that kind of thing here it would probably be a good thing.

I personally am not offended by your channeling George Carlin, but some people are.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Oct 17, 2009)

Americans = Prudes. :D


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Oct 17, 2009)

The joke is funnier now that it's been banned a second time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you know what I think would be *really* funny? If Guy posted his two jokes on VSL's forum. And on Northern Sounds. On a Monday morning, at 9 am. That would be funny.

Also, Nick, I'm thinking Andrew Dice Clay. Not the genius that was Carlin.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey! Hey! Hey! Let's not go nuts!

Just trying to make a few people laugh, didn't see anything wrong with that, especially on the off topic section.

Laughter is the best medicine....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Oct 18 said:


> Why here and why not there? If you don't think these jokes are controversial, there's no reason why you wouldn't want everyone to read them, right? Or is VI-Control just a better place place to drop one's pants?



Ned, are you saying I deliberately wanted to post 2 jokes here, that would turn out controversial?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm saying that you have said that you don't think anything of these jokes, that they are harmless. And I'm saying if they are so harmless, then what's the harm in posting them on other forums?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2009)

Come on Ned! You know as well as I that Control VI withstand a lot more nastiness than these other forums. You have said it yourself on occasions, if you want goody goody nice, go on Northern or VSL.


----------



## mf (Oct 18, 2009)

What? A George Carlin joke deleted? What does that say about the open-mindedness and tolerance level of a forum?

I wonder what prevents the protesters from making their protests public? The fear of what? 
If it was a religious joke (as I presume), then no worry - God will take care of the "offender" as He took care of good ol' George. Why interfering with God then? Did He mandate you to?

I worship the Sun, but I pray to Joe Pesci.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ 18/10/2009 said:


> Come on Ned! You know as well as I that Control VI withstand a lot more nastiness than these other forums. You have said it yourself on occasions, if you want goody goody nice, go on Northern or VSL.



I meant that about critiques of music, not stupid, offensive jokes. And anyone who wants to read the jokes (because of course, the more we talk about them now, the greater the mystique) could, I suppose, just ask Guy to PM them. 

I think of this place as a very, very public place. Guy, would you repeat those jokes out loud at the bank? Or in a classroom where you've been asked to give a talk about virtual orchestration? Get a chat room, please.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, got your point Ned. 

I'll stick to Knock, knock jokes o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 18, 2009)

I understand what you're saying Ned, but then, you're a Bruins fan. :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 18, 2009)

Guy Bacos, Beethoven and Mozart now banned on VI.

Sheesh!

I never thought we'd see such censorship on VI in the Offtopic forum nonetheless! If silly jokes are being banned, then we'll have to ban Beethoven and Mozart too. Surely it would be offensive to talk about the mooning scene from the movie Copying Beethoven, or quote any of Mozarts silly antics.

And I've heard a few Zimmer comments that are probably unquotable too.

Knock knock...

Boo

Boo who :cry:


----------



## rJames (Oct 19, 2009)

synergy543 @ Sun Oct 18 said:


> And I've heard a few Zimmer comments that are probably unquotable too.



Please don't quote them here.


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 19, 2009)

synergy543 @ Sun Oct 18 said:


> Guy Bacos, Beethoven and Mozart now banned on VI.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...



I debated whether to weigh in here and have decided to. Frederick has been running this forum - along with the help of the Mods - for over 5 years now. Anybody who thinks that running a forum in a fair and balanced way is an easy job, should think again! The bottom line is, you are never going to be able to please 100% of the people no matter what you do. 

Frederick has worked incredibly hard to keep things on VI open and has always been very concerned about censorship of any kind. He gets complaints all the time from those who want MORE censorship and think we are too lenient with moderating. He tries to take everybody's views into consideration and keep things here as open and balanced as possible - IT IS NOT AN EASY JOB!

Myself, personally, I don't think dirty jokes are needed on this forum - especially since they are offensive to many people. There are plenty of other forums where stuff like that is welcome. 

Regarding OFF TOPICS - what you may not realize is that many members didn't even want/don't want an Off Topics forum because of the potential for people to abuse it by posting inappropriate things and bringing up controversial material that gets everybody fired up. Frederick has seriously considered eliminating this forum before, but has kept it open because others have wanted it. And it does serve a nice purpose when people have situations in their personal lives that they want to share or need support with.

So PLEASE - before judging the moderation here, take into account that there are many different views from all the members and people visiting the forum that might not exactly conform to your point of view. And know that Frederick and the moderators take their job very seriously in trying to keep VI an open, non-censored forum (as much as possible) and a great place to hang out for the majority of people.


----------



## Niah (Oct 19, 2009)

The mods at VI control have always been very attentive to complaints from other members about inapropriate content, and that includes jokes too.  

This isn't a new thing it has always been this way as I can testity.

I don't see any wrong about removing content that has hurt members' personal feelings, beliefs, culture, gender, levels of decency or whatever..,...there's no need for that in a music forum.

Besides Guy Bacos isn't a bit upset about this and gadly removed his posts. I had to do the same years ago and I would do it again.


----------



## Niah (Oct 19, 2009)

oooh Chris beated me to the punch, !

nice post man


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2009)

Niah @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> oooh Chris beated me to the punch, !
> 
> nice post man


Pardon me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression Chris was female. No? And my deepest sincerest apologies if I'm wrong. Mods probably know best so I consider myself on dangerous territory regarding my assumption.

Or were you possibly referring to my post? :mrgreen:

Bad joke, sorry. 

Gee, I hope I haven't offended anyone. 0oD

@Chris - I wasn't pointing fingers at anyone. I understand and agree Fred has done a super job and I understand the complexities. I didn't even read Guy's joke (it was deleted by then) but was just a bit surprised at the responses. Really, its hard to make a joke these days without offending someone. Although, I don't think offense in the intended purpose of most humor which is usually just for a good laugh - not to laugh AT someone. And while I understand the concerns raised, I myself wonder if a world without humor is truly a better one.

Cheers, (but I suppose don't drink too much?)

Greg


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Chris for a super post. 

Though some may find this simplistic, I will simply say that it may be useful to remember that this is not a members' only place. Anyone, any child, for eg, can come in here and read the postings. It's not like a bar, where you have to show ID to get in.

Also, the fact that I really liked the documentary The Aristocrats does not mean that I would only want people who can stomach that kind of humour as fellow members. The greater the variety here the better, and if that means keeping the place fairly 'clean' or 'for all', then so be it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 19, 2009)

synergy543 @ 19/10/2009 said:


> Really, its hard to make a joke these days without offending someone.



There are plenty of other places to do that, though, no? Would you tell a dirty joke out loud while waiting in line at the bank? Of course our forum is not a bank, but VI is a very public place.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 19, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> I didn't even read Guy's joke (it was deleted by then)



Oh, no problem, I'll post it again. 


Hehe, just kidding Ned.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 19, 2009)

> Pardon me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression Chris was female.



I'm under that impression too, and I'm convinced Frederick is.

(Under that impression, not female...although now that you mention it...)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 19, 2009)

Incidentally, you'll notice that no moderator took that joke down - Guy did.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> synergy543 @ Mon Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even read Guy's joke (it was deleted by then)
> ...



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


Glad someone still has a sense of humor around here.

@Nick btw, that avatar you use, reminds me of a funny cartoon I saw once.....something about NS or sounding like Desperate Housewifes if I recall? 
No? Oops....sorry I suppose we're entering HIGHLY OFFENSIVE TERRITORY ...nevermind. I think I remember now. 
The irony seems funny though.....let's not be offensive...but its OK to do so in subtle ways (as long as its funny - which it was). >8o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 19, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> Incidentally, you'll notice that no moderator took that joke down - Guy did.



The 1st joke Ned deleted it, but I was about to, after he sent me a PM, the 2nd which I though would be ok since it wasn't dirty, but did have some swear words, I delete that one.


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 19, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> Niah @ Mon Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > oooh Chris beated me to the punch, !
> ...



Hey Greg,

No problem!  Sometimes it is hard to know on a forum when someone is joking or not - especially when using a :cry: instead of a  at the end. My post was not really intended for you either, but more as a generalized statement to those who complain about moderating on the forum or are worried about censorship. 

0oD


----------



## Niah (Oct 19, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, you'll notice that no moderator took that joke down - Guy did.
> ...



I'm sure the 2nd joke was a killer with all these female mods in the forum. Women loved to be called ..........


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2009)

Chrislight @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> No problem!  Sometimes it is hard to know on a forum when someone is joking or not - especially when using a :cry: instead of a  at the end.



Hmmm..... I thought that was an old Charlie Chaplin or Buster Keaton trick - the big frown made it funnier than ever. :roll:


----------



## Niah (Oct 19, 2009)

synergy543 @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> . I didn't even read Guy's joke



Now I'm not really surprised by your postings 

If you didnt read them then your perspective on this is a tad limited, especially to go so far as to say there's censorship or that you can't say anything without offending people.

A few days ago there was a video posted that joked about 9/11. I thought it was hillarious but it was taken down. Was that bad?

Should we have humour at the expenses of hurting someone's personal feelings?

Besides there's tons of humour in ths place, this place is a riot most of the times :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 19, 2009)

Can we settle for this? 


A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: “That's the ugliest baby that I've ever seen. Ugh!” The woman goes to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: “The driver just insulted me!” 

The man says: “You go right up there and tell him off – go ahead, I'll hold your monkey for you.”


----------

